# amd 7800 apu radeon r7 amdgpu os driver blanck locked screen

## Mgiese

hi there,

```
00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Kaveri [Radeon R7 Graphics]
```

i want to use amdgpu drivers in xorg instead of fglrx which soon will be obsolete.

i did compile the correct firmware into the kernel. the new kernel came up with framebuffer and xorg was running in 2d.

then i tried to get 3d to work, but xorg always stops with just a blank screen.

i am running :

```
# uname -r

4.5.0-gentoo
```

```
mesa-11.1.2-r1
```

```
xorg-server-1.17.4
```

 i changed video_cards option from "fglrx" to "amdgpu radeonsi"

i recompiled xorg-drivers,llvm,mesa and even xorg-server.  i did set eselect to use xorg-x11 module. result stays the same, black screen with locked keyboard.

in /var/log/messages and /var/log/xorg.log i could not see specific error messages...

any ideas ? i wonder do i need mesa with openCL keyword?? since when installing ati-drivers, i always see eselect switching to opengl and opencl ati support where as the amdgpu driver appears only to have the opengl part.

why do i need xf86-video-amdgpu plus xf86-video-ati(which is being pulled in automatically) ??? i selected video_cards "amdgpu radeonsi". why are some packages building radeon support ??

thanks a loCK  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mgiese

when using the fglrx driver after eselect opengl set the following file :

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20opengl.conf
```

has to be manually set to to look like this :

```
Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/ati"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib32/xorg/modules"

EndSection
```

when starting with eselect created file :

```
Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib32/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/ati"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

```

my system also starts with blanck screen and is being completly locked. could those errors be related ??

----------

## depontius

I have a Kaveri, running the radeonsi driver.

First, I'm using the radeon kernel driver, not the amdgpu.  I understand that amdgpu can be made to support R7, but that support was put there so they could debug the driver before having the proper hardware for it.  The amdgpu driver is really made for R9+, and it's not clear that the R7 support will be maintainted.  That said, I've seen people reporting having it work for them.  It also takes a bit of extra configuration in order to get it to work.  On my system there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and here are the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf.g:

```
/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d $ cat 10dri.conf 

Section "Device"

  Identifier "Radeon"

  Driver "radeon"

  Option "DRI3" "1"

EndSection

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d $ cat 20opengl.conf 

Section "Files"

EndSection
```

I guess it's also worth mentioning that the DRI3 doesn't work for me, I'm still getting DRI2.  This is one of those round tuit things.  Also:

```
$ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *
```

As for firmware, I have "sys-firmware/radeon-ucode-20150511" installed.  The firmware is separate for amdgpu, and I know it can be made to work on the R7 Kaveri, but again, it takes extra fiddling.

Unless you have specific reasons for wanting amdgpu instead of radeon for your kernel driver, I'd stick with radeon.  Since you're having problems, even if you do want amdgpu, I'd be tempted to start with radeon first - it's simpler.  Get it running, get all traces of fglrx out of your system, then think again about switching to amdgpu.

----------

